# Carabao milk



## chrigi (Feb 13, 2019)

Anybody knows where to buy Carabao milk in Bacolod City?layball:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

chrigi said:


> Anybody knows where to buy Carabao milk in Bacolod City?layball:


I never drank carabao milk but I ate grain fed carabao meat in Mindanao and it was very good.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It is commercially available, just google it. I would worry about buying it locally unpasteurized. I always though it was more often used to make cheese.


----------

